# Big Bear spiders



## Jacobospider5 (May 18, 2015)

hey guys im off to big bear this weekend, what should i be on the lookout for?


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (May 18, 2015)

Watch out for these, there's been an uprising in sitings this year...

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hanska (May 19, 2015)

Oh god! Monsanto what you have done?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (May 19, 2015)

I'd start by looking for that particular brand of commercial solvent yodaxtreme545 has been drinking and avoiding it.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 19, 2015)

Depending on elevation, it differs.

  Scorpions:  Paruroctonus silvestrii, pseudouroctonus sp, 

  Tarantulas:  Aphonopelma eutylenum, reversum 

  Wolves:  Schizocosa mccooki, alopecosa kochi, hogna antelucana, etc

   You'll see more diversity in mixed forests, with oaks and sycamores.  Though if you search a few downed pines, you'll probably find some huge Alaus sp click beetles, which grow to two inches.


----------



## The Snark (May 19, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> Depending on elevation, it differs.
> 
> Scorpions:  Paruroctonus silvestrii, pseudouroctonus sp,
> 
> ...


Smokehound, just curious. Which would be found in the pine and fir forest areas which is most of the forest in that locale? They've got sage brush and some manzanita breaks but very few deciduous groves if memory serves.


----------



## Jacobospider5 (May 19, 2015)

Any trap door spiders? Would they be active this time of yr?


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 23, 2015)

Callobius seems to enjoy confierous habitats.  Interesting species, they can reach a decent size, BL of up to 20mm.


  You may find Aphonopelma reversum up there.  The most common trapdoors would probably be hebestatis or antrodiaetus, apomastus might be a possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

